# Show me your coops plans



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Show me your coops! I am gonna build me a nice hen house soon and would like to get some ideas! Thanks all


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

plenty of pictures of coops if you click the photos tab above


----------

